# Ain't Got You



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Loosely based on the Gary Moore version. Amateur hour I know but a man has to know his limitations  









Aint Got You by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums. #Blues




soundclick.com


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice work! I like it! Thank you for sharing Dave


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sounded great Dave.
You have a good blues voice too.

I never heard Gary's version before. Tnx
I grew up with BÖC.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

the song that got me into aerosmith!
thanks Dave..tasteful notes


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job on the phrasing, note choice, and the call response bit Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Sounded great Dave.
> You have a good blues voice too.
> 
> I never heard Gary's version before. Tnx
> I grew up with BÖC.


LOL, Yardbirds or Mayall originally.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

davetcan said:


> LOL, Yardbirds or Mayall originally.


i never knew where that song came from...sorta thought old motown


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1955


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

oh yea!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My introduction to it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

hear the first version I ever heard...a sheltered life in rural Ontario...man it was jean jackets and cigarettes


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

those are all great!
so raw and honest


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Excellent work!
As a youngster, this was the first version I heard...


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I first heard The Blues Brothers:


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone else notice a similarity to "Stuck in the Middle with You"?


----------

